# Anyone have some hc for sale or trade?



## mythin (Sep 2, 2007)

Anyone in the dfw area have some hc that they have extra of, that they want to sell or trade? as for trade, all I have right now is rotala Rotala rotundifolia, Bacopa monnieri, Ludwigia repens (narrow leaf and fatter leaf?), and needle leaf ludwigia. Anyways, if anyone knows where i can get some hc, or has some, let me know! 

I just started my iwagumi layout, and as of right now its all emersed, and I only found one pot of hc in the area, and it was barely enough to spread in a little corner in the front of my tank.


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Fish Gallery on greenville almost always has HC.


----------



## mythin (Sep 2, 2007)

Yeah, I just called them, they said they would be out until next tuesday, and thats if they get it in then. Thanks for the suggestion though!


----------

